# redboy bloodline



## Joseph_Norfleet (Sep 23, 2009)

is there anyone who considers redboy to be anything but a game dog?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

no,other than a adba show dog as well at times,but thats a gameline,bred for gameness and now paper bred alot in the states.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

thats all I have ever known it to be!


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

maybe a good producer?


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

What are you actualy refering to?


----------

